# Do you know what kind of dagger this is?



## Kapustin Yar

I picked it up for Halloween. I apears to be a sacrificial dagger. It is also a two banded dagger which could be the Cross of St Lorraine. It could also be an Illuminati sword. It could also be a Knights Templar dagger.


----------



## Veedras

Looks similar to a freemasons ritual knife. Your image doesn't work on any reverse image search.


----------



## Kapustin Yar

Veedras said:


> Looks similar to a freemasons ritual knife. Your image doesn't work on any reverse image search.


I think its an ornamental piece. It has a double band which indicitive of a religious or ceremoinial sword. It has an Eye like on the Dollar Bill, and it has a cross as in Jesus so yes, I think its like a Knights Templar dagger but nothing that was used in real life.


----------



## Noyb

_Your image doesn't work on any reverse image search_
The attached works ... The eye makes me think Freemason


----------

